# Ken Rockwell



## Josh66 (Jan 26, 2008)

Well, I didn't really know much about this guy but I see him quoted everywhere.  I spent most of the night reading articles on his website...
There were some things I didn't agree with, but mostly I thought it was pretty good.

Then I decide to check out his gallery.  I really like a lot of his pictures.
...Then I came across this under the "New Mexico" section of the gallery.
I thought it was a joke at first, but now I think he's serious.



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Aliens from      other worlds regularly visited our planet and interacted with both primitive      and European peoples from about 900 through 1200 AD.[/SIZE][/FONT]   [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]In Europe      the "little people" (the Aliens) were referred to both as the Leprechauns      of Ireland and "der Kleine blaumenschen" (little blue people) in      Germany, gave Europeans the first technology to bring us out of the dark ages.[...][/SIZE][/FONT]​




[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]

 I've heard that he has a habit of stating opinion as fact, but this?
[/SIZE][/FONT]​


----------



## Arch (Jan 26, 2008)

man he should get together with David Icke... british joke sorry...

You know in family guy when peter griffen goes 'yeeaaaaaaaah'..... then slides out of the nearest window or door.... thats what i would do if i someone started talking about this in front of me.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 26, 2008)

I've posted this before but as it makes me laugh I'll post it again
http://www.bahneman.com/liem/blog/article.php?story=Ken_Rockwell_Facts

:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 26, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> I've posted this before but as it makes me laugh I'll post it again
> http://www.bahneman.com/liem/blog/article.php?story=Ken_Rockwell_Facts
> 
> :lmao::lmao:


That's hilarious!


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 26, 2008)

Ken is out there, WAY out there!


----------



## abraxas (Jan 26, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> ...
> I thought it was a joke at first, but now I think he's serious.



http://www.kenrockwell.com/about.htm


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 26, 2008)

abraxas said:


> http://www.kenrockwell.com/about.htm


OK, so basically the entire site is a joke.  That explains a lot.  Thanks.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 26, 2008)

never heard of kleine blaumenschen


----------



## abraxas (Jan 26, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> never heard of kleine blaumenschen



BTW, what do they eat?


----------



## Corry (Jan 26, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> I've posted this before but as it makes me laugh I'll post it again
> http://www.bahneman.com/liem/blog/article.php?story=Ken_Rockwell_Facts
> 
> :lmao::lmao:



:rofl:  A few of those are AWFUL, but most of em are great!


----------



## hawkeye (Jan 26, 2008)

> Ken Rockwell's camera has similar settings to ours, except his are: P[erfect] Av[Awesome Priority Tv[Totally Awesome Priority] M[ajestic]


----------



## RyanLilly (Jan 26, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> I've posted this before but as it makes me laugh I'll post it again
> http://www.bahneman.com/liem/blog/article.php?story=Ken_Rockwell_Facts
> 
> :lmao::lmao:


Notice on the bottom is says that Ken found the page in march of 2007. Do you think that he gets up every morning and googles himself?


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 26, 2008)

I read Ken Rockwell's site a lot. I mean, the guy has a massive ego, but it doesn't really bother me. I try and take what he says with a grain of salt, but I still give him a chance. 

By the way, I love that site with all those facts about Ken Rockwell, that's a riot.


----------



## Kazoo (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow, he's a star, advice on going dutch on dates, who to marry, why kids ruin the earth..... shame Ali G is retired 'cos that'd be an interesting interview.


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 26, 2008)

It all makes sense now that I've read the about section


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 26, 2008)

Ken Rockwell is so great he doesn't even need a camera to take a picture he just looks at the computer and it is scared into storing it down.


----------



## Rhys (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't pay much attention to reviews or to Ken Rockwell. I look for the personal reviews and then buy what I feel is right. Sometimes it works out. Sometimes it doesn't.

On the whole, as I'm fairly careful, things usually work out.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 16, 2009)

I hate to raise dead threads ... but why does this Ken guy known at all ?

I have been in photography for 20 years ... and I do not know who this is.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 16, 2009)

Google.

Google almost any photography term and his website is sure to be one of (if not _the_) the top results.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jan 16, 2009)

lol..... lmao....i had nothing to do with this one....

Maybe we should declare Jan 16th as international ken rockwell day


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 16, 2009)

Hmm, so if Google made him famous ... then that means that there are so many netizens that click on his links to make him higher in the Google ranking.

So why are people attracted to his site ?

and .. why am I even interested in why people are interested in this guy ?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 16, 2009)

He's the guy you love to hate, or something like that.

After reading the "about" section (thank's for pointing that out, abraxas), I think I actually like him more.  He's probably a pretty cool guy in person, I mean he puts pure bull**** on his site just for fun - he's gotta have a pretty good sense of humor.


----------



## epp_b (Jan 16, 2009)

...or a pretty screwed-up one.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jan 16, 2009)

dxqcanada said:


> and .. why am I even interested in why people are interested in this guy ?



That's the aura of Ken Rockwell...... majestic isn't it?


----------



## nmerrick (Jan 16, 2009)

Has anyone seen the Ken doll that comes with a camera? I have one in my closet somewhere, mint, in the box, with its own little plastic camera - I bet there are even masterpieces already on that little thing too...

)

Nigel


----------



## SlimPaul (Jan 17, 2009)

makes me wonder why doesn't he use flickr nor this forum :roll:


----------



## craig (Jan 17, 2009)

SlimPaul said:


> makes me wonder why doesn't he use flickr nor this forum :roll:



I have not been following the recent mess too closely. As far as I can gather he was on here. No one believed it then he left. Big up to TPFers for showing their ignorance once again

Love & Bass


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jan 19, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Battou (Jan 19, 2009)

craig said:


> I have not been following the recent mess too closely. As far as I can gather he was on here. No one believed it then he left. Big up to TPFers for showing their ignorance once again
> 
> Love & Bass



I seem to remember someone about a year or so ago claiming that, but if memory serves me correctly posts where arrogent, bias and ill recieved. It was not about being called a fraud it was general ignorant and arrogent behaivior that was chased away and/or banned.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jan 19, 2009)

Battou said:


> I seem to remember someone about a year or so ago claiming that, but if memory serves me correctly posts where arrogent, bias and ill recieved. It was not about being called a fraud it was general ignorant and arrogent behaivior that was chased away and/or banned.




No.... the real Ken Rockwell was here... read his posts that are just like how he speaks and he wasn't rude..... said he came here because his google alerts were numerous for this site in the last couple of days...


----------



## Kegger (Jan 19, 2009)

RICKROLL'D??!!! Damn you dEARlEADER, lol.

I rarely pay attention to KR, most of his stuff is off the mark anyway.


----------



## Overread (Jan 19, 2009)

dEARlEADER said:


> No.... the real Ken Rockwell was here... read his posts that are just like how he speaks and he wasn't rude..... said he came here because his google alerts were numerous for this site in the last couple of days...



belivable but unless he posts some marker on his website to prove that it was him here then I can't fully belive that it was him.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jan 19, 2009)

Kegger said:


> RICKROLL'D??!!! Damn you dEARlEADER, lol.
> 
> I rarely pay attention to KR, most of his stuff is off the mark anyway.




lol....


there's a sucka every minute...... and the beat goes on.....


----------



## Battou (Jan 19, 2009)

dEARlEADER said:


> No.... the real Ken Rockwell was here... read his posts that are just like how he speaks and he wasn't rude..... said he came here because his google alerts were numerous for this site in the last couple of days...



I am referring to some one long previous. Yeah I definately understand the possibility of him comming here after google alerts going ballistic. that is entirely possible,  KH has been mentioned a lot in the past few weeks, I mean hell, Even I clicked on a link to his site in the last couple weeks and I am one person who just plain does not go to sites belonging to people who are quoted everyother day in some half assed effort to defend their positions. I can't stand seeing those Ken Rockwell sais this Ansel Adams sais that, it's rediculous. It's your god damn camera people who gives a **** what some one else who will likely never/can't ever see your work sais....Sorry I got carried away, where was I. KH has been mentioned a lot in the past few weeks and is likely getting a metric but ton of clicks from here, the account you are referring to is less than a week old, but in my line of work on the internet I am seriously skeptical of it anyway, I have seen a great many impostrers, and to put it bluntly Ken Rockwell is a prime subject for impersonation on the internet.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jan 19, 2009)

Overread said:


> belivable but unless he posts some marker on his website to prove that it was him here then I can't fully belive that it was him.




He's not gonna waste his time messing with his website in some vein attempt to prove his indentity...  pretty sure he doesn't care that much....


besides.... i have all the proof i need.... this morning Ken pm'd me saying he wanted to give you a kick in the nuts....


----------



## epp_b (Jan 19, 2009)

Links to his posts or it didn't happen!


----------



## Battou (Jan 19, 2009)

epp_b said:


> Links to his posts or it didn't happen!



They are in this thread dude...


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 19, 2009)

Battou said:


> They are in this thread dude...


Actually, I think it was in another thread by the same name (started by abraxas, I think).


Ken may have been here before, but I'm pretty sure that the most recent "visit" from Ken was not actually him.  I have a pretty good idea who it was (), and I'm sure the mods & admin know - they can see our IP addresses.  I am sure that "Ken Rockwell"'s IP address would have matched that of another member on here.


----------



## Joves (Jan 19, 2009)

dEARlEADER said:


> lol..... lmao....i had nothing to do with this one....
> 
> Maybe we should declare Jan 16th as international ken rockwell day


 So do we all shoot in jpeg to celebrate/honor the event? In which case Im SOL my camera wont shoot Jpeg only.


----------



## epp_b (Jan 19, 2009)

Still waiting for links...


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 19, 2009)

epp_b said:


> Still waiting for links...



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photographic-discussions/152876-ken-rockwell.html


----------



## Battou (Jan 19, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Actually, I think it was in another thread by the same name (started by abraxas, I think).



Dammit...:gah:


----------



## epp_b (Jan 19, 2009)

Ha, OK, I see it, now...yeah, I'm gonna go with "hoax" on that one


----------

